# FS: Cheap Large Discus



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

5.5-6" Discus

1x Brilliant Blue *was* $85 *now* $75
2x Original Pigeon Blood $65/ea (pair for $100) They are a possible pair, always swimming together and one chases only the odd blue one during feeding.

Eating Hikari Bloodworm.
Below are photos of them the day after tank transfer so they were naturally stressed. To see updated photos look a few posts below!


----------



## phillyko (Jul 3, 2014)

To be honest I think you should just give someone them so they don't die because in their current state I don't even know if they would survive any more stress


----------



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

These discus are not cheap for what condition they are in. They look incredibly stressed out. So beware any buyers.


----------



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

They were stressed when i took the photos the day after i transferred them from a dirtier environment to this tank. They are now eating well, perky, and healing up nicely.


----------



## phillyko (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok well if you change your mind, I have space in my 55.
I can pay a bit but not your asking price and if you want I can trade you a Light


----------



## Wabubeh (Mar 20, 2015)

I got a coralife light 36" dual light. For trade if you want for those discus.


----------



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

Just looking for cash atm, thanks. I will update with a few better photos if they are still here in the coming days, they look noticeably better. Eating bloodworm like monsters!


----------



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

The three discus are still available.
Here are some updated photos of them. They are doing *amazing*!


----------



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

does the one at the back always have those black spots all over?


----------



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, it's been a week and his peppering is still strong as before.


----------



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

bump......


----------



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

How low would you be willing to drop the price? What part of richmond are you in?


----------

